# Grave Jumper Part 2



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my finished Grave Jumper (minus a few minor tweeks)
http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/Video/GravePopper.mov
I used the 4 bar mechanism this time. The head come up much higher. I also put the finishing touch on the tombstone.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep, I still think it looks great!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That will definitely get some folks jumping.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks super!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool - man I gotta get a compressor and get into this pneumatic stuff.


----------

